# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH = joint pain AND joint repair?

## Sust Man

Along with mass, I started HGH to help repair various joints in my ankles, back, wrists, etc from typical wear and tear over the years. I understand that joint pain will happen while on hgh, but does it still repair too?

Also, I am having a hard time doing the same weights as before hgh because of the pain. My shoulders hurt when doing chin ups, and they almost never hurt on anything before. So usually when I get joint pain while lifting, that is my body saying "stop doing that or you will make the problem worse". 
Since hgh joint pain is from swelling and is only present while ON, is it ok to just fight thru the pain and lift?

Ive noticed that after I leave the gym, the pains that I get from lifting are virtually gone.

----------


## vast568

You'll probably get more effective joint repair with site injections of something that is more localized like IGF-1.

----------


## Silver-Bolt

I have not heard of joint repair with GH. Not sure how that would be possible. The GH joint pain is fluid retention in the joints. For me I usually have it after sleep or sitting doing nothing. Once I get moving it goes away quickly. I lift through it if I am sore when I get in the gym. The one exception was when I bumped my dose from 4-5iu's. The pain was too high to work through. Had to drop the dose back down after a week.

----------


## vast568

> I have not heard of joint repair with GH. Not sure how that would be possible. The GH joint pain is fluid retention in the joints. For me I usually have it after sleep or sitting doing nothing. Once I get moving it goes away quickly. I lift through it if I am sore when I get in the gym. The one exception was when I bumped my dose from 4-5iu's. The pain was too high to work through. Had to drop the dose back down after a week.


Joint repair with hGH is mainly a cause of the raised IGF levels due to hGH supplementation. It's sad that hGH can't be used more widely in the medical field because it has been documented to greatly repair injuries because it heals and even strengthens connective tissue, cartilage, and joints. That's why all these pros talk about using it after they had a sports injury.

----------


## Sust Man

> Joint repair with hGH is mainly a cause of the raised IGF levels due to hGH supplementation. It's sad that hGH can't be used more widely in the medical field because it has been documented to greatly repair injuries because it heals and even strengthens connective tissue, cartilage, and joints. That's why all these pros talk about using it after they had a sports injury.


Yea I was looking around for some posts on it, but couldn't find any off hand. I have read several posts before of people taking hgh for the sole purpose of repairing and injury.

----------


## Silver-Bolt

> Yea I was looking around for some posts on it, but couldn't find any off hand. I have read several posts before of people taking hgh for the sole purpose of repairing and injury.


A torn bicep it what got me started on GH. Not so much for a repair but to help prevent muscle loss while not being able to lift. It worked as planned for me and may have aided in my post surgery recovery. I am 6 months post surgery and cleared to lift again. Now I have to regain the lost strength without re-injuring myself. Very long and slow process.

----------


## Gear

I haven't read the repiles to this thread so I am not sure if this has been mentioned, but if the joint pain is that bad to the point where you can't train then you need to lower the dose, don't fight it and don't train through it.

As for HGH being used as a repair agent, that depends on the injury and the severity of it.

-Gear

----------


## Sust Man

> I haven't read the repiles to this thread so I am not sure if this has been mentioned, but if the joint pain is that bad to the point where you can't train then you need to lower the dose, don't fight it and don't train through it.
> 
> As for HGH being used as a repair agent, that depends on the injury and the severity of it.
> 
> -Gear


Ok good call. Its just that the joint pain is weird. Unlike anything Ive felt in the past with truly bad joints. My hands hurt when I do barbell bench, but not dumbell. Like RIGHT under the bar where it rests on my hand. I suppose it could be from the carpal bones, but nevertheless it is odd. Im even doing about 40 pound less than normal to concentrate on form and slow reps. And shoulder pain with wide grip chins?? Thats a new one too.

----------


## fossilfuel7

Until this past year, I used to see members who I no longer see on here... posting about how GH helped there tendons/joints heal from old injuries a decent amount of time.

Not this year though.

Must be a lot of bogus GH going around. :Shrug:  :Shrug:

----------


## widowmaker2

i tell you what i had shoulder surgery a while back...just got back into the gym and my shoulder is golden since being on gh.(i couldnt even throw a baseball without extreme pain even after surgery, now its no problem)...so i say yes it def heals injurys

----------


## Sust Man

> i tell you what i had shoulder surgery a while back...just got back into the gym and my shoulder is golden since being on gh.(i couldnt even throw a baseball without extreme pain even after surgery, now its no problem)...so i say yes it def heals injurys


Haha. Theres ONE! First this year! Nice. Seriously though, always good to hear positive things about my recent "investment". If my joints and back become pain free after my hgh run then I will keep everyone posted. I knew I wasn't crazy.

----------


## CygonX

I can attest to some rather bad joint pain on HGH, and at least a partial solution. Per Gear’s suggestion here, I did drop my dosage, and that helped the most. However, I did pick up a large number of supplements for Bone and Joint health, and specifically Cissus Quadrangularis supplements. I switched from HGH every day to HGH 5 days a week, and taking off two. Adding the Cissus seems to reduce the effects Joint Paint more than anything else. I did try to tough it out, even after getting started on HGH as I went into PCT after a very dry PH cycle, which was undoubtedly a bad idea. 

On the positive side, the combination of HGH and Cissus seems to have cured a forearm muscle issue that had persisted for months with no improvement, even though I quit doing forearms and biceps for weeks. Now, I can do preacher curls again, although only at about 80% of my previous workout weight until the joint pain issues improve.

----------


## zdl

For those of you who used HGH to recover from injuries, how long did you need to stay on HGH for adequate recovery?

I had a shoulder surgery as well, which gets pretty irritated with some exercises I would like to do on the regular. Also one of my knees is pretty jacked up. I would like to be able to do sprints at the track again, but I just can't without my knees killing me. I'm even willing to stop lifting for a month or two if that's how long it takes to recover.

Thanks in advance for the responses.

----------


## theguy99

From what I have read in medical research is that HGH can regrow cartilage with time. The dose should be low and for a longer amount of time. It is also said that to regrow cartilage that you should not perform a lot of activity on it. Give the joint time to heal. I get decent gains without steroids although I may try an anavar cycle,
. Anavar may be linked to healing joints also, used to thicken the cartilage. Expensive, maybe so but I am giving my joints the time needed to heal. I was diagnosed with osteoarthritis while on HGH, at the age of 29 and I am thinking now there is no way I have that. It happened suddenly. I have been on glucosamine for the last few years. I think the joint pain could be from the regrowing of the cartilage kind of like when you grow as a kid, growing pains. It began when I started the HGH in hopes of healing a few joint injuries. Based on solid research a rabbit that was injected with HGH that had no cartilage and was able to regrow it, I believe this was harvard or another university on google scholar study however it was a credible source I can't remember exactly but they had rights to test on rabbits and the research funding to back it. The way I read HGH is released is every other day with sleep patterns I have read that it can be more beneficial to do it in cycles like how your body releases it. Sleep or nap after a shot or do it before bed will help. The length of time you are on it and the rest period is key. At a low dose one cycle ten vials should help a bit I'm hoping, however I am reading some go on it for six months. I know it sucks to be off lifting I have been off for three months now. So far I have done 6 weeks somatropin 3 iu's a day five on two off. This was after two month of oral Pituitary growth hormones off this site. Recently I have taken the odd day off to imitate the sleep patterns release from what the body does. It's definitely the real growth hormone I'm taking no counterfeit, I hope the medical studies were right. 

I hope this sums up what I have recently read and spent days researching. If anyone has any other specific info related to growing cartilage that is from a credible resource I would love to learn more. I am into serious body building but safely as well. I hope this help you heal your joints, I recommend inject-able HGH, oral not all gets through the stomach and oral sprays the molecule is to big to be absorbed. High doses of HGH can cause acromegaly it's better to go longer lower dose even then there are a lot of doctors saying I shouldn't be doing this. Powder form then inject is best. Be careful once mixed don't shake it you will ruin the mix the HGH molecules are very fragile. I may be trying isolated cartilage injections soon which is what some doctors are now doing at a very premium rate $$$. I just have to man up and stick the needle in the soar spots. Had a prednisone shot from the doc (steroids) and it is not very comfortable to do it right in the cartilage. Best of luck healing your joints.

----------


## dec11

epic first post and old thread bump.....

----------


## yannick35

thanks for bringing that post alive again dec11 great reading, theguy99 please keep us posted on your results, i am doing the same thing for ligament repair GH 2IU 5/2 been on it for 5 months now started training again. No more squatting or deadlifting the rest is going very good.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I've been on 5iu/ed HGH for 5 years. I've had some really bad injuries during that time and I have recovered quicker and back on my feet while being on HGH. I'm 52 so I'm not like a young guy with lots of natural Test and GH. I've got bad knees from football and had three surgeries on them. Since being on HGH for 5 years I can squat about 400lbs and bench 400lbs at a body weight of 205lbs and 12% bf. This HGH stuff is long term use compound. I'm not even sure if I felt "healed" in 6 months. I can tell you that after 5 years, it definitely helps.

----------


## theguy99

Here is the site of a doctor that is injecting into joints and has a pretty good recovery rate for studies still. It is experimental still so do it at your own risk and typically if I could find a doctor to do it the same way as the prednisone I would go that route. I am in Canada though and not travelling 24 hours unless I have to eventually. I am going to do a shoulder injection at start of next weeks cycle into the cartilage the same way the prednisone was done. Website is www.iagh.com . Dr. Dunn is his name. He is experimenting out of Florida, there is a list of the joints and percentage of recovery. HGH type is green tops Saizen 15 iu per bottle. I will only be using 3 - 5 iu for first one. I'm not sure how much he is using. He does it every other week for a period of two months no weight training or bearing while on it. Meaning crutches for the knees. Best of luck in your recoveries should you venture into this new territory. I will try to keep you updated on my status.

----------


## dec11

spam javelin........

----------


## dec11

> thanks for bringing that post alive again dec11 great reading, theguy99 please keep us posted on your results, i am doing the same thing for ligament repair GH 2IU 5/2 been on it for 5 months now started training again. No more squatting or deadlifting the rest is going very good.


hgh has done nothing for a few of my joint issues. if it does anything at all for certain injuries of ligament/tendons then the condition needs to be accurately diagnosed, ie: the doc thinks ive a slap tear injury in my shoulder and hgh wont do anything for that period.

----------


## theguy99

Not sure what spam javelin means. ?

----------


## dec11

> Not sure what spam javelin means. ?


you're providing an advertising link in your post and the only reason a 1st timer bumps an ancient thread is to spam the board with an advert.....

----------


## theguy99

Not trying to advertise using it as a reference tool, this was the guy who did experiments on rabbits. I scoured the internet looking for info on this and this thread was there so I thought I would be a nice guy and try to help others because of the lack of info. How else do I credit the research I have done and base it on sound scientific knowledge and references. Do as you wish I don't know how to credit or reference the work in any other way, he is one of the first and I have looked every where on how to regrow cartilage. I will not be using his services and using my own. Another experimental way is stem cells directly injected but the HGH does something similar makes the bodies own stem cells kick in from this doctors research. I have no affiliation with Dr. Dunn or his work.

----------


## theguy99

When I get off work I will be performing my own injections. It would be nice if more people credited the sources of information the way the patents and copyright laws are supposed to. With that said, I am not a doctor and anything you do is with your own risk involved. I have no affiliation with Dr. Dunn or his work. Good luck.

----------


## theguy99

Good to hear your feedback. I am using it for Osteoarthritis or damaged cartilage, I guess I should be more specific, different then a tear or is the tear in the cartilage because post surgery injection directly into cartilage may help. I don't know enough about the slap tear to comment. I am going to directly stick the needle into the cartilage starting today, not in belly fat. With a tear you may need surgery if it won't heal naturally. Once scar tissue is cleaned up then it is easier to regrow the cartilage with the type of procedure I am trying. Just trying to help people. Any doctors I have talked to are unfamiliar with iagh procedure, new stuff out there. I have no affiliation with Dr. Dunn or his work.

----------


## theguy99

After injection into left ring finger and right shoulder (AC joint) joints became slightly swollen and bloated feeling. More so in the finger. Finger 2 iu and shoulder 3 iu. At the very least I am getting my daily dose just through a less comfortable method. Very mild discomfort, and not really any pain at all. I will try to keep you up to date with whether it worked or I notice any difference. I think there needs to be collagen injected as well, however the body may be able to draw from eating source as long as the cells start to produce stem cells. I might be missing something in this process. It is worth a try though. Disclaimer : I am not a doctor and anything you do is on your own risk, and am not affiliated with Dr. Dunn's research at all.

----------


## bdiddy1

I know this is an old thread but wondering if theguy99 has had any success

----------


## Times Roman

most likely no longer an active member. consider 7 posts and this one is over 2 years old............?

if you have a question you cannot find an answer to after searching, you are welcome to ask.......

...........reason for the board.

----------

